
How to do what you love and make good money - cmeerbeek
https://sivers.org/balance
======
webmaven
This bugs me. I don't think that making money by doing what you love is
actually such an unattainable dream that you have to separate the two into
"make money, and do what you love on the side".

It may be good advice if you are optimizing for individual contentment, but
not everyone is wired to just pretend that a status-quo job (because that's
where the money is) is good enough.

I know a few folks who made obscene piles of easy risk-free money off of
things like selling cookie-cutter turnkey porn sites for $10k a pop in the
90's and 00's. I do not regret passing up those opportunities.

I may not be as "happy" as I would be if I had a nice financial cushion, but I
am definitely happier for I not compromising my moral and ethical principles.

